# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  دسترسی به دیتا فایل های فرعی

## saeed31641

با سلام من یه دیتا بیس اصلی با یکی فرعی دارم
ALTER DATABASE DBMonitor
  ADD FILE
  (
   NAME = Test1dat3,
   FILENAME = 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL12.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\DATA\abc.mdf',
   SIZE = 5MB,
   MAXSIZE = 40MB,
   FILEGROWTH = 20MB
 
 );
 حالا من میخوام به اطلاعات Test1dat3 دسترسی داشته باشم یعنی روش تیبل ایجاد کنم و فایل گروپ.چطوری این دیتا فایل رو اضافه کنم

----------

